# Bright Green Polo 6n2 TDI



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Last year I bought a Polo 6n2 TDI, because I missed having a VW. It's the three cylinder 75hp turbodiesel, and it's actually one of the funniest cars I've owned.

This is how it was when I bought it in November last year:









Then I drove it standard during the winter. This spring I had to maintain it some, so it got new rear brakes, oil and filter change and coilovers. I also did some other minor mods.

This is how it is now:




























Future plans are a new set of wheels and some other small mods. 

So, what do you think?


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice Polo you've got there - love the colour as well!


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

they need to bring those to the states.... i'd drive it.


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Testing my Borbets:



















Wheels are rubbing a bit, should probalby change to smaller tires.


----------



## MarcoMk1Rabbit (Dec 20, 2009)

Are those 7x15" ?

On mine, it rubbed with 195/50, no more yet with 165/50 and 185/45 Ns2's !


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, they're 7x15. 195/50, so they rubbed.

Now the winter tires are on, so I'll try something else next summer


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Told you to get of the Golf mark 2 rubber Mons - go 195/45 ATLEAST!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Like :thumbup:


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Ola, I'll try something else next summer 

Volksaddict, thanks


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

zoomGT said:


> Ola, I'll try something else next summer
> 
> Volksaddict, thanks


And I have a good tip for you;
interdekk.no is having 165/50-15 tires for


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

looking nice!


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

WAUOla said:


> And I have a good tip for you;
> interdekk.no is having 165/50-15 tires for


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

zoomGT said:


> Won't that be alot of strech? How will it affect handling and comfort?
> 
> Devilduck, thanks


 wont be to mutch stretch  

http://www.tyrestretch.com/7_165_50_R15/ 

the ride will become abit harsher, but you have to suffer for beuty


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Since they're so cheap, maybe I'll try


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Or go 175/50R15 if you're worried about the comfort. Should be better than 195/45...atleast on your low Polo


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

Fixing some things on the car now, to get it approved for two more years. Only have change some bulbs and fasten the battery.

Anyone know how big is the bolt that holds the battery down? Bulbs in the front lights are H4 and H7 right?


----------



## zoomGT (Feb 23, 2005)

New summer wheels, forged fuchs le castellet:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looking good man. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

